# Pine Log WMA



## cbig1981 (Jan 26, 2009)

Anyone had much luck at this WMA with turkeys?  I went and walked a decent amount of the property and was suprised to find very little hardwoods.  Mostly pines that appeared to be clearcut about 8-12 years ago.  Rugged terrain and very thick.  Didn't see any turkey sign, just a lot of coyote droppings.  Maybe I was on the wrong end of the WMA but I was not impressed.  A lot of people riding horses and mountain biking.


----------



## Cpt_Ahab_86 (Jan 27, 2009)

It's Hard to find the Birds this time of year. I have seen a few turkey tracks while humping my gear around the woods there. Wait until Earily March and then Go.


----------



## pnome (Jan 27, 2009)

I hunted turkey there last season.  No luck.  There is a flock that hangs around the two food plots on the north side of the mountain, but those get pressured quite a bit.   Saw some turkey along the powerlines on the south side a few times too.


----------



## Cpt_Ahab_86 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thx Pnome.. I'll check those out when the time comes.. and PM you any new finds. I get a greater joy out of calling them, more than killing.. strange huh?


----------



## pnome (Jan 27, 2009)

Cpt_Ahab_86 said:


> Thx Pnome.. I'll check those out when the time comes.. and PM you any new finds. I get a greater joy out of calling them, more than killing.. strange huh?



Well, if you manage to get a gobbler to gobble at you on Pine Log let me know.  They wont talk to me!


----------



## Cpt_Ahab_86 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hmm.. What do you use for a Locator call? I usually carry two different owl calls in the morning. I get there about a hour or two before daylight and walk to key point(s) or ridges and Owl Hoot into the bottoms. Locating one, I Move within 100 yards and set up. Toward Daylight I'll start some soft purrs and light yelps. If he's interested he'll Gobble with nearly every stroke.


----------



## pnome (Jan 27, 2009)

Cpt_Ahab_86 said:


> Hmm.. What do you use for a Locator call? I usually carry two different owl calls in the morning. I get there about a hour or two before daylight and walk to key point(s) or ridges and Owl Hoot into the bottoms. Locating one, I Move within 100 yards and set up. Toward Daylight I'll start some soft purrs and light yelps. If he's interested he'll Gobble with nearly every stroke.




Yeah, that's the way it's _supposed_ to go.  But I tell you those gobblers on Pine Log do not gobble!  Maybe it's just me though.


----------



## Scoutman (Jan 27, 2009)

most turkeys on a wma hear more owls 2 weeks before season and opening week than the rest of the year! They figure it out real quick.Lots of yotes will keep them quiet,too,good luck.


----------



## Cpt_Ahab_86 (Jan 27, 2009)

Scoutman said:


> most turkeys on a wma hear more owls 2 weeks before season and opening week than the rest of the year! They figure it out real quick.Lots of yotes will keep them quiet,too,good luck.



Valid Point. So either buy an expensive Owl Call no one else has..that sounds completely different than everything else easily purchased. OR buy a 3 dollar air horn and buzz the roost.. (my secret weapon)


----------



## bugger (Jan 27, 2009)

My friend killed one there each of the last few years and I saw a longbeard last year even though I only hunted there twice.  They get pressured a lot, and the rare times I go over, I go in the afternoon and don't call too much.  If you hunt near the fields on the north end, you're wasting your time with locator calls and aggressive calling.  That's the most popular place on the whole area.  Any bird there that gobbles much and responds to calling doesn't make it past the first warm still morning.  If I were you I'd go elsewhere on the area unless you just want torture yourself (or just sit and bushwack one).  It also helps if your calling is top-notch (mine isn't, but my friend's is, which is why I go elsewhere). 

On a related note- anyone call up a coyote with a turkey call?  I actually hunted last season with buckshot in the chamber and #5's in the magazine.  I always heard the turkeys were coming, but the coyotes sneak in.  The first two days they got away with it while I tried to change the shell quietly, but the next time it happened, it ate about half a dozen 00s from 15 yards.  

Anyway, the birds are there- but like the hogs, pine log is not for those who don't really, really want it.  I think it's because of all the pressure, but who knows.


----------



## FVR (Jan 27, 2009)

I have not hunted turkeys in years, but when I did it was at Pine Log.  Talk about some exciting times, never got one.  Back then you could not take hogs, now ya can.  Had hogs running all over the place, set up a friend on the side of a mountain and he had two toms fighting and a third run down the hill. 

All the while all I had was a head shot at a tom and I did not take the shot.

Maybe if I hunted with a shotgun I'd have gotten one, but I'm stuck on selfbows.


----------



## Cpt_Ahab_86 (Jan 27, 2009)

FVR said:


> I have not hunted turkeys in years, but when I did it was at Pine Log.  Talk about some exciting times, never got one.  Back then you could not take hogs, now ya can.  Had hogs running all over the place, set up a friend on the side of a mountain and he had two toms fighting and a third run down the hill.
> 
> All the while all I had was a head shot at a tom and I did not take the shot.
> 
> Maybe if I hunted with a shotgun I'd have gotten one, but I'm stuck on selfbows.




I'm pretty sure they make a new Turkey Hunting Broad head for cutting the head off.


----------



## yellowhammer (Feb 1, 2009)

*Turkeys*

Some folks watch too many huntin`shows.Pine Log is good.Turkeys don`t have to have open hardwoods.They LOVE to roost in those short pines.I got my limit in planted pines last year.Also,I never heard a gobble from any of these birds.Due to hearing loss,I don`t hear many gobbles.All my birds come from WMAs.No,I don`t bait.I learned a long time ago to watch the bird`s patterns.I`ve killed more in the pm than the am.I sit each call at least an hour.Some sits last 3-5 hours.Some all day.


----------



## Incawoodsman (Feb 20, 2009)

Their are turkey all over that place. I usually only go up there to go hiking up into the mountains, but every time I go I see turkey in the food plots.  I should hunt for turkeys though because they are always where I am. One time I was riding my mtn. bike on some Allatoona power lines and a turkey flew from the bushes and bounced against me and got its foot stuck on my camel back, scared the crap outta me cause all I saw was this huge thing fly from the grass right towards me!! Anyways it must have looked funny because it looked like it was trying to fly away with me and my bike, it got loose about 3 seconds later, but it was scary.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Feb 27, 2009)

Went one time there last year and managed to see several birds in one of the norther food plots. After parking and trying to make my way through the jungle of thorns and under brush, it was about 6 hens and no men around. The food plot was rooted heavily by hogs. I would say Pine Log does have plenty of birds, just very hard hunting. If you can stand the rain, hunt around those plots during the rain and that could probably get you lucky. Other than that, it is a coyote infested jungle.......not to mention the trout poachers, horse riders and hippies who now wander the place now.


----------



## bugger (Feb 28, 2009)

*Hippies, eh?*

"Hippies who wander the place"?


I assume you mean hikers?  

Or are there actually hippies living in the woods?


----------



## The Crowe (Feb 28, 2009)

*pine log hunt*

I have hunted pine log a few times for turkey last year and hog hunting last Feb. and we didnt see anything other than a lot of people riding bikes and horses and yes there are many cyotes there we heard them all night during our camping/hunting trip also during most hunting seasons you can drive all over this wma i think it would be better if they resticted some of the roads there it is a beautiful place but way to much traffic


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Mar 3, 2009)

bugger said:


> "Hippies who wander the place"?
> 
> 
> I assume you mean hikers?
> ...



Yes "hippies"...... They busted a rather large marijuana farm on the norther part of Pine Log mountain. That explains the "hippies". Pot fields are like food plots for them. Also the last time I went there to trout fish, the bridge where the large pool is was filled with mexicans taking a large bath. I almost joined in on the fun, but the thoughts of parasites and pin worms got the best of me.


----------

